# Quality comparison between Point at Poipu and Westin/Marriott?



## yumdrey (Feb 6, 2012)

I have checked the reviews about resorts in that area, but point at poipu reviews are mostly exchangers' and there are not many oceanfront unit review.
Recently, I have been offered a free point at poipu week, deeded oceanfront unit which is not converted to Diamond system.
I remember several people mentioned that oceanfront unit has GREAT view in point at poipu.
For Westin Princeville, I believe there's no true oceanfront view, all views are similar.
I wish someone who stayed at both Westin/Marriott Kauai and Point at Poipu compare unit quality and overall resort quality?
Are Westin and Marriott are MUCH BETTER (nicer) than point at poipu?
Is oceanfront view at point at poipu really great?
As long as Point at Poipu has gold crown or II 5 star quality, I don't mind little less quality than Westin/Marriott.
But if it's too lower quality than Westin/Marriott, maybe I will pass this offer.
Any comment would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## artringwald (Feb 6, 2012)

Top 10 Reasons I Love The Point at Poipu
1.	I get mesmerized sitting on the lanai and watching the waves crashing on the rocks. I’d rather have a resort on a rocky shore than one on a beach.
2.	You can walk up to the beacon and watch awesome sunsets. It’s one of the few places in Hawaii where you can watch the sunset or sunrise over the water. We’ve seen several green flashes at sunset and one at sunrise. 
3.	It has something else few resorts have: a pool with swimming lanes. 
4.	If you don’t feel like cooking or going out, you can go down to the pool and get cheeseburgers and mai tais.
5.	It has an adults only hot tub that actually hot, and also has a view of the ocean.
6.	Even though it’s often booked to capacity, it never feels crowded (except if you’re trying to find a parking spot after 8 PM).
7.	It’s good for watching both whales and sea turtles.
8.	I like to hike past the Hyatt, up to the rock, and down along the sandstone cliffs.
9.	It’s close to Poipu Beach Park, once voted America's Best Beach. One side is safe for small children, and the other side is great for snorkeling.
10.	Poipu hasn’t been over developed… yet. It has a very laid back atmosphere.  The recession has helped keep it that way for at least a couple more years. Unfortunately, the recession came just a little too late to save the monkey pods trees in Koloa.

Also keep in mind that Poipu is more likely to be sunny than Princeville. 

On the down side, the rooms are spacious, but they're in need of an update. The furniture is getting old, and they repainted the kitchen cabinets instead of replacing them.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 6, 2012)

We've stayed at ocean front units several times at The Point at Poipu. Here's some pictures.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2012)

The Westin Princeville is not on the beach - it's on a cliff overlooking the ocean.  The units are all deeded Island View, but there is definitely a difference in view, depending on where you are located in the resort.  The units closest to the cliff have really nice ocean views.  It is a beautiful, new resort, but I would not want to own there, because the MF is really high, and it's an easy II trade.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, thank you for the comments and great pics!
Who took those nice pics? Maybe a professional photographer?


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 6, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> The Westin Princeville is not on the beach - it's on a cliff overlooking the ocean.  The units are all deeded Island View, but there is definitely a difference in view, depending on where you are located in the resort.  The units closest to the cliff have really nice ocean views.  It is a beautiful, new resort, but I would not want to own there, because the MF is really high, and it's an easy II trade.



Diamond Resorts now has hold of Point at Poipu, so I would bet that the MFs will catch up.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Diamond Resorts now has hold of Point at Poipu, so I would bet that the MFs will catch up.



WPORV is about $2,500 a week!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2012)

Has the special assessment been paid?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 6, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> Wow, thank you for the comments and great pics!
> Who took those nice pics? Maybe a professional photographer?



I took all the pictures with a Canon G5 or Canon G10. When it's sunny, you don't really need a DSLR. 

We'ew waiting to close on another week at P@P, and as Denise mentioned, you better find out if any of the special assessment has been paid. Even with the high SA, it's worth it to us get another week there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 6, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Diamond Resorts now has hold of Point at Poipu, so I would bet that the MFs will catch up.


Diamond has had control of Point at Poipu for about six years already. After an initial jump to address backlogged issues that accrued under Sunterra (mis)management, fee increases have generally matched the overall price increases in Hawaii.

****

That does bring to mind an important item re Westin/Marriott.  Before buying in, get a copy of the financial report and be sure to look for developer subsidy.  When made our first purchase (subsequently rescinded) at Marriott Kauai Beach Club, later that evening when I was reviewing the materials I noted a line item that was Marriott subsidy of annual fees. At that time the fees were about $650 for a one-bedroom unit.  Without the subsidy the fees would have been closer to $900. 

About two years later, after the resort had sold out, Marriott stopped the subsidy and fees spiked to make up the difference.  With overall price increases, that $650/yr fee for a one-bedroom unit was now closer to $1100.


----------



## momeason (Feb 6, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Has the special assessment been paid?



The Special assesment is a whopper. Some owners are paying it over several years. Do not get stuck with that. I also do not trust DRI after the way they handled the problems with Water Intrusion at Poipu. My sis in law owns, I have stayed there twice. Nice views, nice resort. Thin walls and floors. You can really hear people above you. No elevators. Nice walkway along the waterfront on the cliff. Beach is close by but only a fair beach. It is usually sunny in Poipu.
Not super quality but nice and a nice location.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 6, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Has the special assessment been paid?



Yes, seller paid SA already.
Oceanfront unit is really tempting, especially I saw above pics!


----------



## twofortheroad (Feb 6, 2012)

*A little long - sorry - hope it helps*

FWIW

Stayed at Point at Poipu every year since 1998, stayed at Westin twice.

Point at Poipu:

We are owners at the Point (Float/Float).  Stayed in Bldg 8 overlooking pool once, Bldg 2 ground floor, partial ocean view, all other weeks’ ocean front, various bldg., and various floors.  I do believe room location is important and definitely prefer ocean front; although it is only a short walk to the ocean front path and there are many places to sit on the rocks and ocean watch.  Turtle viewing is great, awesome sunsets and sunrises as previously mentioned. 


Love the Point.  Great location for activities on the South Side, canyon, trips out of Port Allen, etc.  Proximity to the Hyatt is one of the reasons we purchased here.  Walking over to the Hyatt in the evening, sitting at the Skyview Terrace and listening to the evening musical entertainment is a favorite activity of ours.  Jazz fans might enjoy Stevenson’s Library at the Hyatt also.  Shipwreck Beach is in front of the Hyatt.  Short walk to Poipu Beach also (take right out the resort, then left onto a paved path shortly before you reach the end of Pee’ Rd – path is through some condo developments).  

Units at the Point are comfortable; noise from other units (above or below, not on either side of you) can be a problem due to type of construction used.  Footsteps (even from light walkers) are audible; music from units below you can be heard also.

I would describe the Point as more of a Condo type development than a Resort type development; they do have morning walks, a fitness center, movie night by the pool and some other activities; seemed to be more children’s activities this year.

Pool Bar is nothing to write home about – mai tais are like drinking mai tai mix – if you are subject to heartburn skip them.

The Point has one pool and two hot tubs – one hot tub next to the pool and one adult hot tub between bldgs. 2, 3 & 4.

Diamond appears to be trying to treat owners better.  Special “Owner Update Presentations” conducted by specially trained Diamond Personnel are being held (this is a sales presentation).  Owners can only attend these at certain times – a quick over view of the Water Intrusion Situation is done.  We were told as deeded owners we are in a small minority – our type of ownership is becoming very rare – like dinosaurs (we all know what happened to them).    To be honest, I think Diamond has realized salespeople in the past have used scare tactics – inventory issues in owned weeks vs. points and ownership in “The Club” but we were reassured there is nothing wrong with having that type of ownership – we’re just missing out and who knows what will happen in the future .  Interesting that owners are not mixed with non-owners (potential buyers) – no discussion of Water Intrusion at those meetings.

There seem to be more children’s activities scheduled.

Meet the Manager meeting conducted by Jamie held on Wednesday – Diamond is very, very lucky to have her as manager. 

The Westin

The Westin is definitely a Resort type development – complementary bellboy delivery of your bags, groceries, and stuff to your room on check-in.  Restaurant, market deli, fitness center on site.  Live entertainment many evenings at the restaurant, Champagne Sunday Brunch, Daily activities, yoga classes, farmers market, outdoor movie night, parents’ night out, guest lecturer, a Hawaiian Culture event, etc.  The resort is situated on a cliff in Princeville.  Princeville is a beautiful area up in the mountains above Hanalei.  Hanalei is a short drive away – beautiful beaches, good restaurants.  There is also a shopping center in Princeville, a Foodland-good deli, some clothing stores, a food court (Mexican, Oriental, and bakery), and a couple restaurants.  Jewelry store & Ice Cream Store.

There are several pools in the central area – a large children’s area, an outdoor fire pit, a poolside bar and grill.  An infinity pool, hot tub and grill area are between bldg. 6 & 7.  This area is overlooks the ocean.   There is another pool – the “quiet pool”, and large hot tub in a garden like setting between bldg. 2 & 3.  From what I saw all pools had bar and food service throughout the day – we were at the “quiet pool” and wait staff did come back there.

We stayed in a two bedroom unit which is actually a studio and a 1 bedroom unit combined.  Both units have their own laundry, located in the entry way of each unit – the common doors are in this area.  Each unit has a Jacuzzi tub and its own lanai. They have separate entrances and it is possible to have charges for each unit billed to separate credit cards.  This set up is great for couples traveling together but people with small children might prefer a “real” two bedroom unit that has a common living room, etc.

Our unit was on the second floor (3 floors in each bldg.) and we heard no noise other than conversation in the hall if people were speaking in louder tones.  The construction at the Westin is concrete I believe and newer than the Point.
Westin has heavenly beds – really!  Linens are great.

Pool Side Bar & Grill has a great happy hour - $5 Mai Tais (the real thing) and 20% off Pupus.  Food is prepared at the restaurant and really pretty good.

So there is my comparison between the two.  We liked both, for different reasons; just as we make it a practice to stay on both ends of the island for different reasons.  We do find Princeville more relaxing than Poipu and for what it’s worth we have had as much rain at Poipu (and windier, longer storms) than at Princeville (more evening showers here).

So – as to your question about the unit available at the Point.

First of all, find out what view type this is – I would only take a Float/Float or Ocean Front.  Just my preference.

Next, be aware of the Special Assessment at the Point.  This is for Water Intrusion – due to the construction methods used, every building has water intrusion; the exteriors walls, walkways, soffits, facias must be replaced.  Roofs will be replaced also.  This project will extend for the next five years (two buildings per year) and will entail deconstruction of the existing walkways and exteriors.  Presently each week is beings assessed just under $6,000.  Costs could be higher once the full extent of the project is known.  Additionally, you may not want to be there for the next five years (noise, dust, etc.).

It is a bitter pill to swallow.  Owners were notified in October of the assessment and the bill was due Jan.  If you failed to pay your assessment your reservation would not be honored and your credit score damaged.  There are many multiple weeks’ owners at the Point

Many owners were unaware of the problem; it is unfortunate that Diamond chose not to advise owners so that they could budget something in advance.  Most owners love the Point; Diamond did not cause the problem but it appears they considered their sales of existing inventory and profit over their responsibility as management to the owners.


----------



## wilma (Feb 6, 2012)

The oceanfront units are spectacular at Poipu Point, we love sitting on the lanai and watching whales spout. It's fun to walk along the ocean and over to the Hyatt for evening entertainment. We often invite family/friends along and get them a week at the Marriott Waiohai, then we also have access to the Waiohai beach. The units themselves are nicer at the Waiohai and at the Princeville Westin, but I don't like staying at either one. The Westin doesn't have great views and the resort feels sterile to me. The beds and units are wonderful at the Westin. The Waiohai is a little claustrophobic for us, it feels like they crammed a lot of units into a small space. The Waiohai has great beach access and a true beach bar, grab a drink and watch the sunset.  But the best place to stay and see & hear the ocean is the Poipu Point.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 6, 2012)

twofortheroad said:


> …
> I would describe the Point as more of a Condo type development than a Resort type development;
> …



I think that is one major difference.  If  you want resort-type amenities, then Point and Poipu isn't such a good choice.  If you want a more residential type of atmosphere, then it's great.

We very much prefer a residential setting to a resort setting. That's one big reason why we decided to buy at Point at Poipu. When we stay there it almost feels like going home - as if its our own ocean front condo on Kauai.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 6, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When we stay there it almost feels like going home - as if its our own ocean front condo on Kauai.


Its NOT  Are you sure ?



yumdrey said:


> Yes, seller paid SA already.
> Oceanfront unit is really tempting, especially I saw above pics!


For free... it still wouldn't be too bad of a deal if they were not paid.
We probably wouldn't be able to pass it up


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 6, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Its NOT  Are you sure ?
> 
> 
> For free... it still wouldn't be too bad of a deal if they were not paid.
> We probably wouldn't be able to pass it up



Then you missed the deals on ebay the last couple weeks.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 7, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Then you missed the deals on ebay the last couple weeks.


That's good.... we don't need more... Just gave away our Swiss Mountain Village week after MANY wonderful exchanges to Florida, Tahoe and Hawaii.


----------



## RX8 (Feb 7, 2012)

With the assessment close to $6000, it is possible that many might walk away in lieu of paying.  If that happens, the remaining owners may have to pay an additional amount to make up the shortfall.  I think that is why we are finding such 'great' deals on eBay right now.  Just because a seller might advertise that the SA is paid in full, the new owner just might be hit with a surprise later on.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't pay too much.  You can get the oceanfront units for $1 on Ebay.

There are elevators at the Point.

There is not a beach at the Point.

The special assessment is about $5800/wk for a two bedroom

Maintenance fees about $1400/wk for a 2 bedroom

Maintenance fees seem to increase more than general inflation.

There is a group getting ready to file a class action lawsuit against Diamond Resorts actions with the special assessment.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

We stayed in a completely refurbished unit at Point at Poipu last year this week, actually.  The unit was Marriott/ Westin quality, because it had new furniture, new drapes, the best linens, and the kitchens/ baths had granite countertops.  The bathrooms were deluxe, too.  I was very happy with the Point at Poipu and would stay there again in a heartbeat.   

Stayed at the Westin once, in a 2 bedroom, also.  We had a better view at the Westin because we stayed in the building near the parking structure, I believe building 4, and we had a view from our lanai of the ocean.  

Which would I rather stay?  I would stay at Point at Poipu, because you are getting an ocean view.  Our unit was not an ocean view.  Plus, you have the advantage of warmer, sunnier weather in Poipu (since most people want sun and not clouds).   

Where would we stay if we had a choice of anything on Kauai?  Wyndham Shearwater, of course.  Ocean view from every unit, but it's on a cliff and not beachfront.  It's an easy exchange for us, and Fridays are the best check-in day of the week for views.


----------

